
How Microsoft Has Become the Surprise Innovator in PCs - iamjeff
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/26/technology/microsoft-pcs-apple.html
======
Anatidae
I couldn't agree more with the article.

Working in software development, Windows OS still is facing challenges that
OSX or Linux don't have. Although, to be fair, I haven't tried the new
integrated VMs that were announced at the last Build or so.

The Surface line of products keeps impressing with clear attempts at
innovation and progress. It's almost like a flip of the 90s where MS is now
the innovator while Apple plods along one step behind the competition.

